# Chemical Guys Bare Bones...



## VIPER

...any users? Would like to hear what people think about it please.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff

Yeah it's great stuff, very effective. You can soon go through it though!

Only a couple of sprays give cracking coverage/results.

(I just use it on plastic arch liners)


----------



## dan1985

Im also interested in this item and wondering what people think of it


----------



## VIPER

Is it water based or solvent based do we know?


----------



## Maggi200

Suprisingly I've not tried this yet!


----------



## Eddy

Same, been wanting to for ages as well.


----------



## Jordan

it's oil/silicone based as far as i can remember as i asked david about diluting it and he said you cant.

never used it, but it smells amazing, like concentrated ribena!


----------



## Deeper Detail

Just got some on recommendation, but can't use it at the moment due to the sub zero conditions! Will post up my thoughts. Cars filthy as well


----------



## nick_mcuk

Sounds like AS Highstyle.....except it has a funky blue colour and a nice smell!???!?!


----------



## gally

Always fancied it but Ford in their wisdom... well Fabric and liners ect. blah blah blah!

Stupid!


----------



## rgDetail

Just had some of this delivered with a few other goodies - will post up some before and after pictures as soon as I've used it.


----------



## VIPER

Nice one ^^ :thumb: Thanks


----------



## david g

Its a very good selling product in our range ,oil based and i tend to use it on arches and hard to reach plastic ares in the engine bay 
:thumb:


----------



## tomelmer

I have this product also and really like using it. Its very good stuff use it for the arch linings and to spruce up the engine bay for shows etc as it gives a nice gloss finish :thumb:


----------



## Car Key

tomelmer said:


> and to spruce up the engine bay for shows etc as it gives a nice gloss finish :thumb:


 Can you tone down the gloss with maybe a MF, because I want nothing less than 100% natural look in the engine bay.


----------



## david g

YOu can indeed :thumb:


----------



## tomelmer

Car Key said:


> Can you tone down the gloss with maybe a MF, because I want nothing less than 100% natural look in the engine bay.


I have found that it is possible by doing this yes just rub it a bit. (Mind the pun). :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984

i have also been tempted to get some of this aswell! keep the comments coming and some pics if anyone has some


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I use this alot to be fair and like the product , the nearest ive got to it is adams undercarriage spray which is also used but didnt think lasted quite aswell , maybe the chemistry is slightly less oil intensive im unsure as i dont know what goes into the product.
It can be buffed lightly to take the shine back but i find this a problem due to the gaps between wheel and arch and generally dont remove wheels unless specifically asked to and have the equipment on me.


----------



## VIPER

I've got some of this on order now, so am looking forward to trying it out :thumb:.

I'll not be spraying it directly over components and leaving like I think it's meant to be used, I'll be applying with a foam/sponge pad like a regular dressing for neatness and to keep the amount of product being applied to a minimum.


----------



## Deeper Detail

Viper said:


> I've got some of this on order now, so am looking forward to trying it out :thumb:.
> 
> I'll not be spraying it directly over components and leaving like I think it's meant to be used, I'll be applying with a foam/sponge pad like a regular dressing for neatness and to keep the amount of product being applied to a minimum.


I agree, anything you can actually get to apply by applicator, (under the bonet etc) Think I'll only spray on arches access wise unless the wheels are off (full detail)


----------



## nick_mcuk

Heavenly said:


> I use this alot to be fair and like the product , the nearest ive got to it is adams undercarriage spray which is also used but didnt think lasted quite aswell , maybe the chemistry is slightly less oil intensive im unsure as i dont know what goes into the product.
> It can be buffed lightly to take the shine back but i find this a problem due to the gaps between wheel and arch and generally dont remove wheels unless specifically asked to and have the equipment on me.


I have found if you want the more natural look for wheel arches is to use AutoGlym Super Sheen....once it dry off it goes really satin and nowhere near as glossy as oil based products.


----------



## Phill_S

I have just got some - for dressing arches mainly. Obviously CG do quite a few products for trim and tryes (which I have) but can BB also be used for tyres and trim?


----------



## VIPER

I don't know to be honest? I'm not planning to as I've got their New Look Gel for hard plastic trim and other brands products for tyres. Someone else might have tried it though?


----------



## rsdan1984

Viper said:


> I've got some of this on order now, so am looking forward to trying it out :thumb:.
> 
> I'll not be spraying it directly over components and leaving like I think it's meant to be used, I'll be applying with a foam/sponge pad like a regular dressing for neatness and to keep the amount of product being applied to a minimum.


let us know how you get on, and some pics if you can 

ps i use the new look trim gel on plastic arch liners, i find that does quite a nice job.


----------



## Phill_S

st170 dan said:


> let us know how you get on, and some pics if you can
> 
> ps i use the new look trim gel on plastic arch liners, i find that does quite a nice job.


I also have used NLTG and other trye shine gels on arch liners, but for me anyway with my fat hands lol it's a pain in the backside to apply in getting between tyre and arch, so I wanted the BB to spray on and if needed a simple buff.

Can't wait to try it - the weather's improving for Sunday up here, so first go then. :thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter

Anyone ever get any pictures of this stuff applied ?


----------



## 47p2

I applied Bare Bones to the Range Rover mats today, spray on and rub in with a microfibre cloth until it soaks in. Great results as my mats were going grey and tired looking


----------



## Suberman

47p2, where did you buy your bare bones from? Did you receive it with the sprayhead? 

I recently purchased a bottle, but it arrived without a sprayhead.


----------



## kempe

Used the other day and I'm very happy with the results just need to buy the gallon now :lol:


----------



## SimonW

Suberman said:


> 47p2, where did you buy your bare bones from? Did you receive it with the sprayhead?
> 
> I recently purchased a bottle, but it arrived without a sprayhead.


They should come with a spray head

HTH, Simon


----------



## keano

Love the smell. I'm very unsure about how long it would last though (the bottle).

Perhaps more of a treat than a regular use product.


----------



## CraigQQ

Suberman said:


> 47p2, where did you buy your bare bones from? Did you receive it with the sprayhead?
> 
> I recently purchased a bottle, but it arrived without a sprayhead.


did you buy it from CG? 
if you did, then email them/pm jordan (daves off just now) and let him know your order number and that you didnt get one. and he will sort you out.

if you didnt get it from CG pm me your address and ill post you one of my spare ones


----------



## pringle_addict

My bottle of BB is blue - the one in the pic looks red - has it been changed?


----------



## Jack Carter

Suberman said:


> 47p2, where did you buy your bare bones from? Did you receive it with the sprayhead?
> 
> I recently purchased a bottle, but it arrived without a sprayhead.


Got mine direct from Chemical Guys - complete with spray head. :thumb:


----------



## Suberman

CraigQQ said:


> did you buy it from CG?
> if you did, then email them/pm jordan (daves off just now) and let him know your order number and that you didnt get one. and he will sort you out.
> 
> if you didnt get it from CG pm me your address and ill post you one of my spare ones


No i did not Craig, i got mine from autobritedirect. Apparently they said they received it without a sprayhead. 

Appreciate the offer Craig :thumb:, but i'm not from the UK. Not sure if it's worthwhile paying shipping just for the sprayhead.



Jack Carter said:


> Got mine direct from Chemical Guys - complete with spray head. :thumb:


Do they sell the sprayhead separately?


----------



## Jordan

pringle_addict said:


> My bottle of BB is blue - the one in the pic looks red - has it been changed?


the colour has been changed, it's now a more burgundy red colour.

it still does the same thing though!



Suberman said:


> No i did not Craig, i got mine from autobritedirect. Apparently they said they received it without a sprayhead.
> 
> Appreciate the offer Craig :thumb:, but i'm not from the UK. Not sure if it's worthwhile paying shipping just for the sprayhead.
> 
> Do they sell the sprayhead separately?


i'll see what i can do for you :thumb:


----------



## R0B

Use it on most details for arches ,not very economical but does a good job.


----------



## Carshine




----------



## RedCloudMC

Great product. Use it on my show car (not much use on my daily driver...a Land Rover Defender with waxoyled arches!). Had many people (i.e. show judges) comment on the look achieved by it.

Recommended.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MAUI

pringle_addict said:


> My bottle of BB is blue - the one in the pic looks red - has it been changed?


Yes and it smells much better than the original blue.


----------



## Suberman

Do you guys know the diameter of the neck of the bottle of CG bare bones?

I have not been able to use i yet as i do not have a sprayhead. Will this work? http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_541.html


----------



## Carshine

With Bare Bones, any trigger will work. You're supposed to have the triggerhead included with Bare Bones, I get all my sprayable CG products with a trigger included.


----------



## Suberman

Carshine said:


> With Bare Bones, any trigger will work. You're supposed to have the triggerhead included with Bare Bones, I get all my sprayable CG products with a trigger included.


I bought it from Autobrite Direct. It didn't come with a sprayhead.

Don't different sprayheads fit different bottleneck diameters? Could you let me know the diameter of the CG's bottleneck?


----------



## athol

Its a very nice product and I love the smell, not very economical though I find. I know Redspudder used it last week for the first time, the following day he had guys from work sniffing his arches :lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris

Suberman said:


> I bought it from Autobrite Direct. It didn't come with a sprayhead.
> 
> Don't different sprayheads fit different bottleneck diameters? Could you let me know the diameter of the CG's bottleneck?


Its a standard spray head, 28mm neck i believe is the size matey :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_261.html

you dont need chemical resistant ones but that is the type you need


----------



## TubbyTwo

Its great stuff leaves a nice finish, my wheel arches that were dressed with BB about 3 weeks ago are still going strong! 

Smells nice too


----------



## Carshine

Yeah, those Megs sprayers are really good. And the smell of Bare Bones is very nice


----------



## Nanoman

I use it without a sprayhead. Just dab some on a foam applicator. It's great stuff!


----------



## Eurogloss

athol said:


> Its a very nice product and I love the smell, not very economical though I find. I know Redspudder used it last week for the first time, the following day he had guys from work sniffing his arches :lol:


LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tomelmer

I use this in my engine bay for shows etc gives a brilliant shine :thumb:



















The last ones not the best photo but non the less im very impressed with the stuff :thumb:


----------



## viperfire

whats the durability on this product?


----------



## viperfire

viperfire said:


> whats the durability on this product?


anyone?


----------



## geoff.mac

not too sure as I've only had it on a week but it still looks as fresh as day one and its still repelling water. I've also cleaned the car and snow foam didn't seem to effect it.

Looks brilliant on though, even my neighbour asked if I'd spray my arches.


----------



## Jack Carter

viperfire said:


> anyone?


I did my arches with it about 6 weeks ago. I've driven in rain a couple of times, and it's still holding up very well indeed. A quick rinse off with the hose and it looks like it was just applied.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## viperfire

Jack Carter said:


> I did my arches with it about 6 weeks ago. I've driven in rain a couple of times, and it's still holding up very well indeed. A quick rinse off with the hose and it looks like it was just applied.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumb:


cheer mate have some ordered now :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Used for treating the arche's, think its fantastic stuff, keeps them nice and dark and seems to repel the water for a good while, been 8 weeks since my application and i think the next wash will see them being retreated.


----------



## viperfire

anywhere sell this with free del?

£13 after del is a bit much for 500ml imo

i've ordered it now but for future ref


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

using code dw1?


----------



## viperfire

HeavenlyDetail said:


> using code dw1?


On which site?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

chemicalguysuk


----------



## Jordan

viperfire said:


> anywhere sell this with free del?
> 
> £13 after del is a bit much for 500ml imo
> 
> i've ordered it now but for future ref


if you order from Us, DW1 is 15% off, whereas DW2 is free delivery to the UK mainland.:thumb:


----------



## moosh

It's awesome stuff!


----------



## id_doug

I ordered some at the weekend, really looking forward to giving it a go on my inner arche liners when I swap over to my winter wheels


----------



## bobssignum

Just given my wheel arches there first dressing of BB ,well impressed thanks CG


----------



## spursfan

The Sheriff said:


> Yeah it's great stuff, very effective. You can soon go through it though!
> 
> Only a couple of sprays give cracking coverage/results.
> 
> (I just use it on plastic arch liners)


Exactly the same as i use it, top quality gear, i spray a couple ofr squirts then get a paint brush and work it in and then leave it.
Leaves a sheen type finish, very nice.

Kev


----------



## Pinky

Used it on my arches last week and was up the forest at the Roger Albert Clark Rally on Sunday it was very muddy and the whole car was manky but after when using the garage wash the arches were spotless and there wasnt much muck in them to hose off .
Brilliant stuff imo


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I used CG Bare Bones today:thumb: , great stuff , smell very nice , but the colour of liquid is dark red not blue !


----------



## Toma

Silly question can it be applied to any type of arches?


----------



## Matty77

Carshine said:


>


Did you use it on the metal parts or were these coated with something else?


----------



## Toma

Sorry but that doesnt answer my question


----------



## Nanoman

Toma said:


> Silly question can it be applied to any type of arches?


Plastic arches I'd say yes. I've never had a problem. Fabric arches I wouldn't even bother. I've used it on Merc, Lexus, Audi, Nissan and BMW plastics before.

Great thread from the dead BTW.


----------



## ffrs1444

would Autosmart finish be the same


----------



## Toma

Nanoman said:


> Plastic arches I'd say yes. I've never had a problem. Fabric arches I wouldn't even bother. I've used it on Merc, Lexus, Audi, Nissan and BMW plastics before.
> 
> ive got an audi with fabric sort of carpet feel why would they be any good also has anyone used this as engine dressing?


----------

